# I'm Loving It Already



## Routerisstillmyname

THX, good to know this thing is quiet.
Yep, my oil free and noise freer porter cable pancake compressor has me wearing ear muffs and even then it's hard to be around more than a cycle.


----------



## tierraverde

Anything I've purchased that's Makita has been 5 stars. I have a Makita portable drill 9v and it's 10 years old. Still the same battery.
My Makita sliding compound saw just runs and runs and runs. It's about 7 years old.
Next acquisition is the Makita track saw.


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the review.

In my shop quiet tools are always appreciated.


----------



## a1Jim

Enjoy I hope it gives you good service


----------



## ND2ELK

I have had this compressor for over a year in my shop. It has been a good unit and I am very pleased with it. No problems with it what so ever.


----------



## stevenhsieh

Would you say this compressor vibrates a lot?
I have used a craftsman and it is horrible. It will bonce off and unplugging the cord.


----------



## MattMcC

Steven - it definitely does not bounce. It also comes with rubber feet that cut down on the noise and vibration further. Well thought out. Fit and finish is also very good-better than others I saw at the big box sztore.


----------



## OttawaP

Love mine too, just purrs along nicely…..until recently. Pressure switch fried, apparently it is a known issue. Still under warranty and I should have it back next week. Thankfully we have a Maikta factoryservice depot in town, no messing around.


----------



## thiel

I've had mine for a year. Couldn't be happier!

I would argue that it basically doesn't vibrate at all! My workbench is a steel industrial car with a maple top, and I've never registered any annoyance at the compressor sitting its lowest shelf!


----------



## davidroberts

I'm glad to see others purchasing this great little compressor. I've had mine for two years. Used regularly, no problems. Very quite. Leave the drain open after each use.


----------



## thiel

btw… I did buy my factory refurbished on ebay… for $179! Looks and functions like new.


----------



## KentS

Thanks for the review. I have been wondering about that compressor.

Thanks


----------



## wallkicker

I am due for a new one . I was thinking about going with the oiled version as I know they are much quieter . This kind of seals the deal for me . Thanks for posting .


----------



## catalley

I've been looking for a new one to replace my old bostitich. Thanks


----------



## IFHConstruction

Has anyone tried hooking this up to an axillary tank to get a little more capacity out of it? It has a great cfm for its size, I wonder if the pump could handle the extra run time.


----------



## rockpile6

How difficult is it to get to the drain valve? Do you have to tilt the compressor?


----------

